# WOO!! HORSE SHOWS!!



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

YAY!! so proud!!

ok here's the deal.. i dislocated my knee a few weeks back and was told i wasn't allowed to ride but NOOO way was i not going to ride when its coming into show season!! we got off to a good start at Briagolong Pony Club Gymkhana a few weeks back, coming out with 2 seconds, 2 thirds, a trophy and a medallion then the weekend just gone i got 1st in my open rider class, 4th in ridden stockhorse, 4th in working stockhorse and 4th in team of 3 with two other girls from my pony club. My instructor wasn't too happy with my riding, either was my physio or doctor but im SOO glad i went even if i was a bit dopey on paracetamol ha ha ha.. was a fantastic weekend(s)!! i'll upload some pictures later on tonight if i remember!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay, sounds like fun. Glad you knee is ok 

So where are the pics??????


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

you sound like me when it comes to horses. Last july I had my gallbladder removed and two weeks later I was back on.... I wasnt suppose to lift over 20 lbs, whoops my saddle weighs over 30, April was very nice to me, but we just walked and troted. (I was no longer on any pain meds either)

My boyfriend was very upset with me when he found out that I had rode... but I told him "the doctor never told me no riding horse"....

"the doctor probably has NO idea you even own a horse"

lol..as long as you arent going to hurt yourself in the long run... but pain killers and riding...umm that could ride the line a bit.


----------

